# La sua non è una fame qualsiasi



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
Sto traducendo uno spot pubblicitario verso il francese *per* un'amica. 
Questo spot tratta di una campagna d'informazione su una malattia rara che si chiama la sindrome di Prader Willi, una malattia genetica. 

La prima frase dell'attrice in questo spot è : "Non lasciatevi ingannare, la sua non è una fame qualsiasi". 
Sono quasi riuscita a tradurre la prima parte ("Ne vous laissez pas tromper", ma un controllino non nuocerebbe) ma per la seconda frase, non sono neanche sicura delle mie idee :
- "la sienne n'est pas une faim ordinaire"
- "la sienne n'est pas n'importe quelle faim"
Non so quale idea sia la migliore....

Il seguito è "la sua si chiama sindrome di Prader Willi" perché questa malattia induce una fame insaziabile per via di un difetto sul cromosoma 15 (delezione sulla parte paterna (manca una parte del cromosomo sulla parte paterna) o disomia materna (cioè due cromosomi materni invece di uno dal padre e uno dalla madre). Le cause più rare sono una traslocazione (cioè il materiale genetico cambia posto) o un difetto d'impronto sul cromosomo 15).


=> Per la frase "la sua non è una fame qualsiasi", quale traduzione sarebbe migliore : 
- "la sienne n'est pas une faim ordinaire"
- "la sienne n'est pas n'importe quelle faim" ???



Grazie in anticipo del vostro aiuto


----------



## esteban

Ciao Giulia2213,

Visto che nel tuo caso la cosa più importante è rispettare il messaggio dello spot pubblicitario mi sa che conviene cercare una traduzione un po' meno letterale del tipo:

"Ne vous fiez pas aux apparences, cette personne ne ressent pas la faim comme tout le monde. Elle est atteinte du syndrome de Prader Willi."

Può sembrare un po' drammatico ma l'idea è di informare la gente su questa malattia...

Ti saluto
esteban


----------



## Giulia2213

esteban said:


> Ciao Giulia2213,
> 
> Visto che nel tuo caso la cosa più importante è rispettare il messaggio dello spot pubblicitario mi sa che conviene cercare una traduzione un po' meno letterale del tipo:
> 
> "Ne vous fiez pas aux apparences, cette personne ne ressent pas la faim comme tout le monde. Elle est atteinte du syndrome de Prader Willi."
> 
> Può sembrare un po' drammatico ma l'idea è di informare la gente su questa malattia...
> 
> Ti saluto
> esteban


Ciao, 
Allo stesso tempo, c'è un gioco di parole. 

Però, il "ne vous fiez pas aux apparences" tradurrebbe bene l'inizio della frase "non lasciatevi ingannare" secondo me.
Ma per il resto, è una fame della malattia, ecco perché l'attrice dello spot dice come seconda frase "La sua si chiama sindrome di Prader Willi" (qui, la sua si sottintende come "fame", ovvero "la sua fame si chiama sindrome di Prader Willi"). Se dici come l'hai detto tu, rimane troppo fattuale, come se fosse un articolo scientifico, mentre lo scopo di questo spot è di colpire la gente, gente che non ha mai sentito parlare di questa malattia e che ne sente parlare per la prima volta, con un messaggio forte, anzi, fortissimo, sulla condizione quotidiana dei pazienti con questa sindrome. 
E nella seconda frase, è una personificazione della fame, si dà un nome a questa fame come se si desse un nome a un bambino che è appena nato o che è stato adottato. 

Quindi non posso dire "elle ne ressent pas la faim comme tout le monde. Cette personne est atteinte du syndrome de Prader Willi", perché il fatto che non risente la fame come tutti viene detto in modo più poetico, e devo custodire questo modo poetico. 




Grazie comunque per il tuo aiuto


----------



## simenon

E se dicessi:
"Ne vous fiez pas aux apparences, sa faim n'est pas comme la votre"?
Il senso è un po' diverso, ma mi sembra che la frase possa avere un impatto simile a quella italiana.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le vostre idee. 


Un moderatore mi potrebbe dire se posso mettere il link dello spot pubblicitario (è su YouTube) ?


----------



## Necsus

Giulia2213 said:


> Grazie per le vostre idee.
> 
> Un moderatore mi potrebbe dire se posso mettere il link dello spot pubblicitario (è su YouTube) ?


Non sono un moderatore, ma per quanto ne so non è consentito.


----------



## Corsicum

_Sa faim n’est pas l’éternelle faim (commune) de l’homme bien connue depuis toujours_. 
_Sa faim n’est pas la faim éternelle de l’homme_. 
La sua fame non è la fame eterna del'omo.


----------



## simenon

O ancora (ma non sono francese quindi non so se suona bene):
Sa faim n'est pas comme celle de tout le monde


----------



## Giulia2213

Suona bene


----------



## brian

Giulia2213 said:


> Un moderatore mi potrebbe dire se posso mettere il link dello spot pubblicitario (è su YouTube) ?



No, i link a YouTube non sono permessi. Mi dispiace.


----------

